# Welcher Text-Effekt ?



## Condore99 (23. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Banner erstellt und weiss jetzt leider nicht, welcher Text-Effekt auf den Banner passt.
Ich hab einiges ausprobiert, doch nichts hat mir bis jetzt richtig gut gefallen.

Daher meine Bitte an euch:

Vielleicht habt ihr gute Ideen, oder kennt schöne Tutorials mit Text-Effekt oder ähnliches.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Den ungefähren Banner habe ich unten angehängt.

Bis dann,
euer Condor

Hier ist der Banner


----------



## cdpanic (23. März 2006)

HI!

Es  wäre super wenn du uns noch sagen könntest was für ein Text und wie viel 

LG


----------



## tobee (23. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zwar noch nicht lange mit Photoshop aber hier wäre mein Vorschlag:
ich hoffe es gefällt dir.


tobee


----------



## exed (23. März 2006)

Hi
Nimm doch einfach eine ARMY-Schrift in Weiß. 
Würde meines erachtens ganz gut passen.
Des Weiteren würde ich den grünen Balken recht von der Person noch entfernen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Freakt (23. März 2006)

Die Schrift font ansich ist nicht falsch den Du genommen hast, meinem Vorredner hingegen muss ich zugeben das eine Armyschrift gar nicht in das Bild reinpasst
Sie würde nicht zu den Farben passen und auch nicht zu dem futuristischen Style des Banners!
Jedoch würde ich schon etwas mit Scanlines machen , das würde schon recht gut aussehen, die Schrift beibehalten und dann Scanlines drüber und vielleicht etwas Rauschen noch drauf!

p.s. übrigens, geiler Banner gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders weil Du sagts das Du noch nicht so lange mit PS arbeitest!


----------



## Condore99 (23. März 2006)

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank an euch alle.

Ich habe nix wegen der Schrift gesagt, weil es kein Auftrag für euch sein sollte.
Es wäre nicht fair, euch zu sagen was und wie ich es haben möchte.

Ich wollte eure Ideen bzw. .psd Datein, damit ich vielleicht den gleichen Effekt selber nachbauen kann.

Die Schrift muss aber auf den grünen Hintergrund in die Mitte gleich neben den Männchen, da die untere Mitte schon für "Breaking News" belegt ist.

Mfg
Condor


P.S. Der erste Effekt ist schonmal nicht schlecht, sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch.
Vielleicht fallen euch noch weitere ein.


----------



## Freakt (24. März 2006)

hätte da mal zwei auf die Schnelle!

hier noch die Links der psd!

http://www.night-pictures.de/banner1.psd
http://www.night-pictures.de/banner2.psd


----------



## Condore99 (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

also vielen Dank an euch alle.
Eure Ideen haben mir gefallen.

@Freakt: Vor allem deine Idee mit dem "Zoom-Effekt" ist nicht schlecht.

Ich glaube, ich werde es jetzt schaffen selbst einen Effekt zu erzielen.
Ich habe gestern schon etwas vorbereitet und hoffe das ich heute damit fertig werde.

Nochmals danke an euch.

Mfg
Condor


----------

